
Chroot 40th anniversary, added to BSD in 1979 - zoobab
https://twitter.com/Rabieh_Fashwall/status/1130747204312981504
======
ozchris
Reminder: chroot is nice for separation, but insufficient for security. There
are many ways to break out.

